

Drawing our Linux mascot TuX in TeX with TikZ - idle
http://www.texample.net/weblog/2012/apr/28/tux-tex-tikz/

======
henrikeh
I don't really see how this has anything special to do with TikZ as it's just
an SVG converted to TikZ-code.

~~~
idle
It's about the easy SVG conversion and getting TikZ as result, in perfect
quality. It's not that TikZ made it. But now we can use TikZ on it, use the
capabilities we can see in <http://www.texample.net/tikz/examples/> , to
annotate (SVG) graphics, to combine with LaTeX labels and notation. Tux was it
for fun. It could have been an arbitrary technical drawing instead. It's about
drawing or receiving SVG with a graphic software program, and re-using it
natively within TeX.

~~~
henrikeh
Sure, it's nice to know that it's possible, but the title is misleading and
the actual article doesn't show in any way why this is a good thing to do.

------
Heliosmaster
Awesome! TikZ really can do marvelous things.

